# BSNL routing connections to Singapore / East Asia via US.



## icebags (Jun 23, 2013)

There are probably many angry BF3 or other MP games players around who are having trouble to find a server with good ping with BSNL. Earlier I used to get very good pings (sub 100ms) with Singapore and around, but for last few months they have gone up drastically. Here is the explanations why (may be many people already know, still): 

*i.imgur.com/UG9fcqY.jpg?1

As we see they are routing the connection to US from 218.248.255.54 (Delhi) and we see huge ping increase. And then it goes to SG via JP. 

Ideally it should have gone to SG via Chennai, because there is the submarine cable landing station which connects directly to Singapore, instead of connecting some US city half a world away and then coming back to our neighboring country.

And here is the interesting part, I searched internet and found someone there ([Updated Information]About BSNL/MTNL high ping problems for Indian users.) had a talk with some BSNL person and found it was a decision to route "Chennai and Bangalore really well" and ignore rest part of the country in the process. 

 They don't really care, do they ?


----------



## paroh (Jun 23, 2013)

Same problem here the Ping rate is so high that i never able to play the online game as there is so much lack because of high ping rate


----------



## rahulyo (Jun 23, 2013)

I also facing same problem  . BSNL Hopeless .


----------



## iChaitanya (Jun 24, 2013)

Same here. 

It's pathetic.


----------

